# Anyone had Immune testing in Northern Ireland?



## Clara B (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi

Hoping someone can give me some useful advice re getting recurrent miscarriage tests and immune tests carried out in Northern Ireland.  Do you know where I can go privately for these tests?  Is there anyone in NI does immune tests?

Ta so much 

Clara


----------



## Clara B (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi again

Forgot to say that my GP as been of no help whatsoever and says I probably have no hope of finding out reasons for miscarriage.

Clara


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Clara,

At my last review with origin my dr said it was too early for me to be looking at further tests such as immunes, etc. I dont know if that means they do them, but might be worth ringing to find out.

Good luck

Katie xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Clara, not sure if there is anywhere does level 2 immune tests in Northern Ireland, as far as i am aware you would have to go to london for level 2 tests. I think recurrent miscarriage tests are only done after 3 miscarriages. I know this because my cousin was told they wouldnt do the tests until she had 3 m/cs. I think the clinics are so inconsiderate.
I went to my GP, he did the level 1 immunes, thyroid function, antibody screen, autoimmune screen, hormone profile, anticardiolipin, lupus anticoagulant. I do think it depends on whether you can approach your GP or not though.

Good luck huni, hope you get something sorted.

Emma xx


----------

